# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μοτέρ συρόμενης γκαραζόπορτας

## stelakis1914

Γεια σας φίλοι.

Έχω το μοτέρ συρόμενης γκαραζόπορτας CAME BX-78 και μετά από ένα μήνα περίπου που η πόρτα είχε μείνει αδρανής, δυσκολεύεται να την ανοίξει χωρίς να δώσει ώθηση κάποιος με το χέρι του. 

Ο σιδηρόδρομος που κυλάει η πόρτα είναι καθαρός από φερτά υλικά και το μοτέρ έχει μόλις έναν χρόνο που εγκαταστάθηκε στην πόρτα. Σαν πρώτη ενέργεια έριξα γράσο στις οδοντώσεις του γραναζιού του μοτέρ και βελτιώθηκε λίγο η λειτουργία του χωρίς να λυθεί όμως το πρόβλημα. Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος εδώ επιτυχώς αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα;

Ευχαριστώ.

12022011068.jpg20141030_124904.jpg20141030_122628.jpg20141030_122621.jpg

----------


## diony

Ξεκομπλάρησε την πόρτα από το μηχανισμό για να βεβαιωθείς μήπως έχει κάποιο φρακαρισμένο ρουλεμάν

Αν όλα είναι καλά ,  κάνε έναν έλεγχο με καπασιτόμετρο στον πυκνωτή που υπάρχει μέσα (εικόνα 3)

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* απομόνωσε την παροχή ρεύματος πριν επέμβεις  , και πριν πιάσεις τον πυκνωτή *βεβαιώσου ότι δεν είναι φορτισμένος*

----------

FILMAN (02-11-15)

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε ευχαριστώ πρώτα Κώστα για την απάντηση σου.

Ρουλεμάν εννοείς τα ροδάκια της πόρτας ή ρουλεμάν που υπάρχουν μέσα στο μοτέρ; 

Καπασιτόμετρο δεν διαθέτω δυστυχώς. Η πόρτα ανοίγει με μια μικρή υποβοήθηση, όχι με πολύ δυνατή ώθηση όπως για παράδειγμα χρειαζόταν πριν την εγκατάσταση του αυτόματου μηχανισμού. Θεωρείς ότι είναι αρκετά πιθανό, το πρόβλημα να προέρχεται από τον πυκνωτή;

----------


## diony

> Ρουλεμάν εννοείς τα ροδάκια της πόρτας ή ρουλεμάν που υπάρχουν μέσα στο μοτέρ;


Τα ρουλεμάν που είναι στην πόρτα επάνω για να κυλάει 




> Θεωρείς ότι είναι αρκετά πιθανό, το πρόβλημα να προέρχεται από τον πυκνωτή;


Αν έχει χάσει χωρητικότητα ναι

----------


## JOUN

Δυσκολο να χαλασει ο πυκνωτης μεσα σε ενα χρονο..Εκτος αυτου οι πυκνωτες τετοιου τυπου οταν χαλασουν φουσκωνουν οποτε φαινεται οπτικα οτι εχουν προβλημα.
Εγω πιστευω οτι λογω ακινησιας εχει σκουριασει καποιο γραναζι οποτε κανε εναν ελεγχο και ριξε αντισκωριακο στα κινουμενα μερη που μπορεις/

----------


## stelakis1914

Και εγώ στην αρχή πίστευα ότι με μπόλικο γράσο στο γρανάζι του άξονα θα ξεμπέρδευα αλλά αυτό δεν έγινε. Η πρόσβαση στα κινούμενα μέρη δεν ήταν εύκολη παρότι αφαίρεσα τα πλαστικά καλύμματα. 

Ο πυκνωτής που φοράει είναι αυτού του τύπου Μπορώ να βρω κάτι τέτοιο στην ελληνική αγορά ή πρέπει να παραγγείλω από το εξωτερικό;

----------


## diony

Πάρα πολλές ς φορές βρήκα πυκνωτές  14 και 16 μf πεσμένους και κάτω από το 50 % χωρίς εξωτερική αλλοίωση
ακόμη και σε καινούριο αγορασμένο που δε μου λειτούργησε , αποδείχτηκε αντί 16 μf  ήτανε κάτω από 12 μf (*το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν φυσικά με έκανε να αγοράσω* *το πρώτο μου* *καπασιτόμετρο πριν περίπου 20 χρόνια*)

οι πυκνωτές παλιάς γενιάς ειδικά αυτοί με το αλουμινένιο περίβλημα είχαν τεράστια αντοχή στο χρόνο  , έχω συλλεκτικά κάποιους οι οποίοι είναι σαν καινούριοι (φυσικά είχαν διπλάσιο και τριπλάσιο μέγεθος από τους αντίστοιχους σημερινούς ίδιας χωρητικότητας)

στη συγκεκριμένη εδώ περίπτωση του φίλου μας , από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσει

----------

FILMAN (02-11-15)

----------


## stelakis1914

Επειδή βλέπω ότι η αγορά πυκνωτή σε σχέση με την αγορά καπασιτόμετρου είναι πιο συμφέρουσα, θα προτιμούσα την πρώτη περίπτωση. Απλά πρέπει να προσδιορίσουμε με ακρίβεια το είδος του και να τον βρούμε στην αγορά.

----------


## diony

> Ο πυκνωτής που φοράει είναι αυτού του τύπου Μπορώ να βρω κάτι τέτοιο στην ελληνική αγορά ή πρέπει να παραγγείλω από το εξωτερικό;


υπάρχουν , απλά δες πόσα μf είναι 
αν έχεις κοντά σου κάποιο τεχνικό ρώτησε τον αν μπορεί να σου τον μετρήσει
κάνε πρώτα τον έλεγχο των ρουλεμάν

----------


## diony

> Η πρόσβαση στα κινούμενα μέρη δεν ήταν εύκολη παρότι αφαίρεσα τα πλαστικά καλύμματα.


Ξε κομπλάρισε την πόρτα από το μηχανισμό (διάβασε τις οδηγίες πως γίνεται ) και σύρε την με το χέρι για να βεβαιωθείς μήπως έχει κάποιο φρακαρισμένο ρουλεμάν και μετά προχωράς

edit

Με κάποια μανιβέλα (δε θέλει εργαλεία)

----------


## stelakis1914

Ξέρω πως γίνεται, το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν και θα το κάνω πάλι. Το σπίτι αυτό δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως χειμερινή κατοικία και θέλω στην επόμενη μου επίσκεψη να έχω ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί για να αποκαταστήσω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## diony

Πρέπει να ξέρεις τι πυκνωτή έχει , στη φωτογραφία σου δε φαίνεται είναι θολή

(εικόνα 3) είναι η πάνω σειρά , ενώ φαίνονται τα βολτ , και ότι είναι Ιταλικός

----------


## kimatos

Έλεγξε να υπάρχει διάκενο μεταξύ γραναζιού του μοτέρ και της οδοντωτής ράγας της πόρτας, διότι αν δεν  έχει το βάρος της πόρτας πιέζει το γρανάζι και το μοτέρ ζορίζεται να κινήσει ελεύθερα την πόρτα.

----------


## diony

http://www.cameuk.com/sites/default/...8-Tech-Doc.pdf

----------


## diony

Στη σελίδα 2 του pdf αναφέρει 20 *μ**f*

----------


## thm

Σχεδόν σίγουρα είναι ο πυκνωτής. Πολλές φορές, ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα εξωτερικό σημάδι (όπως φούσκωμα). Επίσης, δεν είναι απίθανο να εμφανιστεί πρόβλημα με τον πυκνωτή ακόμη και λίγους μήνες μετά την εγκατάσταση.

----------

FILMAN (02-11-15), stelakis1914 (02-04-16)

----------


## stelakis1914

Γράφω με μικρή επιφύλαξη τα όσα έβγαλα μετά από μια επεξεργασία της εικόνας που φαίνεται ο πυκνωτής:


2000uF 15% CD
VAC 450 25/85/21    EN602252-1
Hz 50 CLASSE B SH


MADE IN ITALY PO 06-10


από την συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα μαθαίνουμε:


2000 = Χωρητικότητα
450 =  Τάση εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος
25 = ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας
85 = μέγιστη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας
21 = διάρκεια των τεστ υγρασίας που έχει υποστεί ο πυκνωτής
EN602252-1 = Ευρωπαϊκά standards
Hz 50 = Συχνότητα εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος
Class B = 10000 ώρες λειτουργίας

Που μπορώ να τον βρω στην Ελλάδα ή ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό με παραγγελία;
Βρήκα εδώ έναν σε υψηλή τιμή όμως.

d_came_bx_78_kat_seba3.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς στην τιμή της χωρητικότητας υπάρχει υποδιαστολή ανάμεσα στα μηδενικά, δηλαδή  20,00μF. 
Ξανά έλεγξέ το αν θέλεις. 
Τώρα για το που θα βρείς ανταλλακτικό δες παρακάτω:

http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...9/Default.aspx

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=49306

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...j0e090tf55k145

http://www.stathisnet.gr/ProductDeta...A4%CE%95%CE%A3

http://www.edepo.gr/p.PYKNOTIS-MONIM...MG.725736.html

http://www.alifragis.com.gr/ell/prod...%82-20-%CE%BCf

http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/40849/C...0mF-450V-KALOD

και σε πολλά άλλα μαγαζιά.

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σήφη για τα links! Στην μονάδα των Farrads και στην τιμή της υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία στην ανάγνωση από την φωτογραφία που έχω. Έχουμε όμως την επίσημη τιμή των 20 μF από το manual της εταιρείας και αυτό μας καλύπτει.

Αφού οι πυκνωτές είναι τόσο ευρέως διαθέσιμοι στην ελληνική αγορά, θα κοιτάξω να πάρω έναν να υπάρχει για κάθε ενδεχόμενο.

Βρήκα τον ίδιο πυκνωτή από μαγαζί που ψωνίζω. Μην κοιτάτε την φωτογραφία, πολλές φορές βάζει λάθος, η περιγραφή είναι σωστή και από ίδια εταιρία με τον μανίσιο. Υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω στην πολικότητα; Αν ναι πως την ξεχωρίζω;

----------


## thm

Δεν υπάρχει πολικότητα. Εάν ο πυκνωτής έχει ακροδέκτες για ακροχιτώνια faston (όπως στη φωτογραφία σου) αντί για έτοιμα καλώδια, θα χρειαστεί να μονώσεις τους εκτεθειμένους μεταλλικούς ακροδέκτες (θα χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 από τα 4 "λαμάκια" και τα άλλα 2 θα μείνουν "στον αέρα"). Εάν έχεις επιλογή, προτίμησε πυκνωτή που βγάζει καλώδια.

----------


## stelakis1914

Ψάχνω για πυκνωτή που βγάζει δυο ανεξάρτητα καλώδια όπως αυτός της φωτογραφίας που δίνω αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να βρω σε κατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Οι περισσότεροι είναι με faston και με μονό καλώδιο όπως για παράδειγμα αυτός Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα πάντως και με αυτούς με το μονό καλώδιο.

puknwths-20μF.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν πάρεις αυτόν με τα FASTON ζήτησε να σου δώσουν και το αντίστοιχο καπάκι.

----------


## stelakis1914

Με faston δεν πρόκειται να πάρω γιατί υπάρχει η επιλογή πυκνωτή με καλώδιο. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## FILMAN

Το θέμα είναι τί θα βρεις στο μαγαζί που θα πας. Διότι το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν θα έχει και τους δύο τύπους!

----------


## thm

Φίλιππε, αλήθεια, τι είναι το καπάκι του πυκνωτή με faston? Είναι κάποιος σύνδεσμος ? Όποτε μου έτυχε τέτοιος πυκνωτής, τον  συνέδεα με ακροχιτώνια faston και χρησιμοπούσα σκέτα ακροχιτώνια (χωρίς συνδεδεμένο καλώδιο) για να μονώσω, όσο είναι δυνατόν, τα γυμνά ποδαράκια  που περίσευαν. Και πάλι όμως, δεν ήταν μονωμένο απόλυτα όλο το μέταλλο. Μιλάω για ακροχιτώνια με πλαστική μόνωση σε όλο το μήκος τους.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Ακόμα και έτσι που το έκανες έμενε εκτεθειμένο το μέταλλο ανάμεσα στα FASTON. Υπάρχουν καπάκια για τέτοια χρήση, σαν τα καπάκια που έχουν τα σπρέϋ αλλά με μια τρύπα στο πλάι για να εξέρχονται τα καλώδια. Δες εδώ: http://www.topelcom.gr/Catalog.aspx?mnu=6137

----------

thm (04-11-15)

----------


## thm

Απλά καπάκια δηλαδή! Φανταζόμουν κάποιο είδος συνδέσμου που θα κούμπωνε στους ακροδέκτες κλπ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## andyferraristi

Υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ9s7pDxsTs

Sorry για το Off-Topic, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο ...

----------


## chipakos-original

> Υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ9s7pDxsTs
> 
> Sorry για το Off-Topic, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο ...


Καλά μιλάμε για φανταστικό αυτοματισμό. Μόνο με δύο κορναρίσματα και φυσικά αλάνθαστο. Δεν δημιουργεί ψευδοανοίγματα.Θα το φτιάξω και θα το αναπαράγω.........

----------


## stelakis1914

Να αναφέρω ότι επισκέφτηκα σήμερα την οικία και αντικατέστησα τον πυκνωτή με έναν αντίστοιχων χαρακτηριστικών. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε άμεσα και πολύ εύκολα. Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας!  :Biggrin:

----------

